# Div Trotz Float left zentrieren



## FunkFlex (25. August 2011)

Hi,

ich habe folgendes Problem:

Ich habe in einem Div (Basis) zwei Div Container die ich mit float left(text) und float right(info) positionieren musste. 
Das Div Text kann nun unterschiedlich lang sein und das wiederholte Hintergrundbild von Basis soll mitwachsen, bzw Basis soll mit dem Text Div mitwachsen.
Basis soll aber weiterhin zentriert sein. Um Basis aber mitwachsen zu lassen, muss ich dies floaten oder die Floats von text und info rausnehmen.
Wenn ich basis floate ist das div ncicht mehr zentriert und wenn ich die anderen 2 Divs nicht mehr floate, ordnen sie sich nicht richtig an....
Kann mir jemand helfen wie ich das trotzdem bewerkstelligen kann?
Hier das CSS

```
#basis{
position:relative;
float:left;
margin-left:auto;
margin-right:auto;
width:1005px; 
min-height:920px;
height:100%;
background-image:url(../images/background-white-middle.png);
background-repeat: repeat-y; 
z-index:2;
}

#informationen{
position:relative;
	width:260px;
	height:410px;
	border:none;
	float:right;
	font-size:13px;
	font-family:Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif;
	text-align:left;
	background-image:url(../images/trennlinie.jpg); 
	background-repeat:no-repeat;
	padding-left:10px;
	margin-top:120px;
	margin-right:20px;

	}

#text{
position:relative;
float:left;
left:10px;
top:20px; 
width:615px; 
margin-top:100px;
margin-left:20px;
min-height:500px;
height:100%;
border:0px; 
text-align:left; 
font-size:13px;
font-family:Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif;
z-index:2;

}
```

Wär Cool wenn mir jemand helfen könnte!
Vielen Dank!

Gruß, FunkFlex


----------



## chmee (25. August 2011)

Da Position und Größe quasi feststehen, spricht doch Nix gegen eine absolute Positionierung komplett ohne Float.. oder habe ich etwas übersehen?

http://jsfiddle.net/3Waeu/1/
bzw.
http://jsfiddle.net/3Waeu/4/

mfg chmee


----------



## SpiceLab (25. August 2011)

FunkFlex hat gesagt.:


> Ich habe in einem Div (Basis) zwei Div Container die ich mit float left(text) und float right(info) positionieren musste.
> Das Div Text kann nun unterschiedlich lang sein und das wiederholte Hintergrundbild von Basis soll mitwachsen, bzw Basis soll mit dem Text Div mitwachsen.
> Basis soll aber weiterhin zentriert sein. Um Basis aber mitwachsen zu lassen, muss ich dies floaten oder die Floats von text und info rausnehmen.
> Wenn ich basis floate ist das div ncicht mehr zentriert und wenn ich die anderen 2 Divs nicht mehr floate, ordnen sie sich nicht richtig an....
> Kann mir jemand helfen wie ich das trotzdem bewerkstelligen kann?



Webmaster FAQ -> CSS Warum passt sich die Boxenhöhe nicht dem Inhalt an?

Damit wird *float:left* für *#basis* nicht mehr benötigt, damit es mitwächst, und seiner Zentrierung steht  nichts mehr im Wege.


----------



## SpiceLab (25. August 2011)

chmee hat gesagt.:


> oder habe ich etwas übersehen?
> 
> http://jsfiddle.net/3Waeu/1/
> bzw.
> http://jsfiddle.net/3Waeu/4/


Jo, dass der Rahmen von *#basis* die inneren Blöcke nicht in vollständiger Höhe umschliesst.

fiddle diddle 

http://jsfiddle.net/3Waeu/6/


----------



## FunkFlex (25. August 2011)

Danke Für die schnellen Antworten.
Die Lösung mit dem clearfix hat auf Anhieb geklappt!
Danke hierfür!

Gruß, FunkFlex


----------



## chmee (25. August 2011)

@spicelab. ich hab im nächtlichen Wahn sogar ein float dringelassen, obwohl ich's doch loswerden wollte..

@Funkflex. als erledigt markieren? Danke.

mfg chmee


----------

